

Javascript Makes Me Cry: Turning a Date into a String - ralsina
http://ralsina.com.ar/weblog/posts/javascript-makes-me-cry-turning-a-date-into-a-string.html

======
leephillips

        date = new Date();
        s = date.toISOString();
    

Then pull characters from s.

